# Williamsburg tickets



## hsintang (Apr 10, 2010)

Is the Bounce tickets a good deal? since we may not visit the water park...

http://www.history.org/visit/planYourVisit/ticketPlans/

We will be staying in King's Plantation end of June and heading to DVC for July 4 week.  I want to visit colonial Williamsburg, Busch garden, James town, Virginia beach, and visit my aunt in Richmond.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 10, 2010)

King's Creek Resort is located right beside Water USA.   Busch Garden is about 2 1/2 miles from the King's Creek Resort   The Bounce Pass is $69.00 per person for 2 Days @ (that include Water Country USA Water Park & Busch Garden) not a bad deal.

King's Creek Resort has a very nice outdoor and indoor pool complex.

It is hot and humid in Williamsburg in July.

Enjoy your week in Colonial Williamsburg.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 10, 2010)

I know you didn't ask for all this, but I'm sitting here with 30 minutes to kill.

My advice to anyone coming to Williamsburg for the first time is to walk around the restored/colonial area for an hour or two to decide if it makes sense to pay for a ticket (that will get you in to the best exhibits).  If you are a big fan of this type of place, you can easily spend 3 or 4 days just in Colonial Williamsburg and the adjacent merchants square retail area.

For BG, it's a must see park.  You could have great weather or it could be very hot.  The park is deceptively large and spread out in a circular pattern that doesn't have good ways to get from one end to the other directly (take the sky lift or train).  You may want to go to BG more than once.  There are not any "fastpass" like scenarios so the good rides have real long waits, and unlike Disney, they don't tell you how long the wait will be.  Griffon can be up to 2 hours when the park is busy.  It is also a very fun park at night and you may want to split the day and go early and then come back for some of the shows at night.  The food is very good too.

Water Country is one of the best water parks I've been to and is very, very clean and well maintained.  If you aren't in to that type of attraction, just skip it.

Jamestown is a must do (both the original site and more modern one).  Both require admission fees under $20.

Yorktown if fun if you go to the waterfront and wander through the little town (good art galleries and other retail).  The battlefield site is just okay unless you are really in to the revolutionary war.  Colonial Williamsburg is much, much better IMO.

Do your homework on what you want to do and then decide on the tickets you want.  They will always be available once you get there.

Kings Creek is very nice depending on which part you are in and the size of your unit


----------



## javabean (Apr 10, 2010)

There are many more experienced Williamsburg travelers out there than I but I think that the "bounce" pass is best for Busch Gardens and Colonial Williamsburg, and the historic triangle pass is best for Yorktown, Jamestown and Colonial Williamsburg. I like the suggestion that you walk around Colonial Williamsburg for a while. I would also suggest you spend some time on the Colonial Williamsburg website. Their photographers do an outstanding job and you can see so many different aspects of CW. The website also has many interactive maps and activities for young people. You can also download free podcasts that each describe an occupation or event that will happen while you are there. It really adds to your visit if you gather information ahead of time. Sometimes I even do a jigsaw puzzle from their website before shutting down my computer for the evening. You will have a great vacation there whatever you chose to do.


----------



## hsintang (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you all for taking the time to help...

Cool, I did not know that I can get into Colonial Williamsburg without paying admission first.  I also checked with my cousin who lives in Richmond to see if there are discounts offered at local business.   We got a 2 bedroom unit but no idea in terms of which building...  Is the unit pre-assigned or can be requested?

Yvette


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 10, 2010)

Find out if you are in the towns, the cottages, or the estates.  It will dictate everything.

Cottages are more central to the main building, pool, etc. and the oldest.  Towns are farther away, but very nice and almost 3BR when you count the sitting room off the master.  Estates are very new and very nice.


----------



## hsintang (Apr 14, 2010)

Big Matt said:


> Find out if you are in the towns, the cottages, or the estates.  It will dictate everything.
> 
> Cottages are more central to the main building, pool, etc. and the oldest.  Towns are farther away, but very nice and almost 3BR when you count the sitting room off the master.  Estates are very new and very nice.



I called, KCP was pretty sure that I will be in Cottage section.  I invited my aunt to stay with us for a couple of nights.  Is it worth to spend $110/night for an extra room?  (upgrade from a 2 to 3 bedroom).
Thanks,
Y


----------



## SBK (Apr 14, 2010)

We spent a week in the cottages over President's Day week.  Both bedrooms are upstairs and your aunt would have quite a bit of privacy using the sleep sofa in the downstairs living room.  She would also have access to a powder room, but would have to shower upstairs.


----------



## hsintang (Apr 14, 2010)

*we need the 3rd bedroom*

If my aunt and her husband stay with us, it make a party of 8. So, I am wondering if it's worth to upgrade the 2 bedroom unit to a larger size.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 14, 2010)

hsintang said:


> If my aunt and her husband stay with us, it make a party of 8. So, I am wondering if it's worth to upgrade the 2 bedroom unit to a larger size.



I would definitely do it. For the extra $110, you get an entire extra small unit, not just a bedroom, but a kitchen/living room combo, bathroom, washer/dryer, and a nice large bedroom. With eight people, you'll have a hard time fitting everybody into a 2br--I think they will only sleep six, so I'm not sure where you could put the extra two people?


----------



## SBK (Apr 14, 2010)

hsintang said:


> If my aunt and her husband stay with us, it make a party of 8. So, I am wondering if it's worth to upgrade the 2 bedroom unit to a larger size.



You run the risk of being asked to have two people leave if you exceed the capacity of the unit.


----------



## hsintang (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't want to squeeze 8 people in the 2bedroom unit.  However, I got an impression that the third bedroom is not a bedroom from other Tugger's post.  If that's the case, I rather book a hotel room for my aunt at the nearby hotel...


----------



## wackymother (Apr 14, 2010)

If you're in the Cottages, then the 3rd bedroom in a Cottage is definitely a real 3rd bedroom--it's a whole 1br apartment, with a large bedroom and full bath. 

We just stayed there over Christmas. There are three different models of Cottage, but the one we stayed in had, in the 2br unit, a large living room and full kitchen with dining room, with a powder room off the living room. Upstairs, two large bedrooms with a full bath. 

The 1br side of the lock-off is a small living room/kitchen combo, with a full bath and a large bedroom, with a door and everything.  

You can see the floorplans of the Cottages here. Hope this helps!

http://www.kingscreekplantation.com/cottages_floorplan1.html


----------



## wackymother (Apr 14, 2010)

SBK said:


> We spent a week in the cottages over President's Day week.  Both bedrooms are upstairs and your aunt would have quite a bit of privacy using the sleep sofa in the downstairs living room.  She would also have access to a powder room, but would have to shower upstairs.



I think maybe you misunderstood this post? SBK is talking about the 2br unit only, and saying that your aunt would have some privacy on the sleep sofa in the living room. 

If you had the whole 3br unit, your aunt would have a LOT of privacy, because she would have a whole small unit to herself.


----------



## hsintang (Apr 14, 2010)

The floorplan helps.  I thought the porch area is the 3rd bedroom when I first looked it...  Thank you all for the help.  I will request an upgrade and hope there is an availability.


----------



## SBK (Apr 16, 2010)

There are so many different types of units at King's Creek that we may be talking apples and oranges here.  It would be best for her to contact them directly to see what she has and what she can upgrade to.

She needs to be very specific when she calls.  I was given WRONG information the first time I called about our unit thiis last February.


----------



## hsintang (Apr 18, 2010)

SBK said:


> There are so many different types of units at King's Creek that we may be talking apples and oranges here.  It would be best for her to contact them directly to see what she has and what she can upgrade to.
> 
> She needs to be very specific when she calls.  I was given WRONG information the first time I called about our unit thiis last February.



Susan,  I called yesterday and made a request through a rental department.  The rep was very helpful, however, when I asked about my unit assignment, he told me that it won't be assigned until a couple weeks before my check-in date because there are too many changes.  Should I request a unit in cottage section?
Thanks,

BTW, i was offered 5 Busch Garden tickets for the timeshare tour...  I am still thinking...  is the sale pressure high in KCP?


----------



## SBK (Apr 18, 2010)

Our trip was an RCI last call and the person just made a mistake.  He told me that the assignments would be made about two weeks before we got there and that I should have no problem getting the one level, two bedroom with the sunroom. 

When I called back, I was told that those units were only exchanged through II, not RCI.     We were OK with the unit we got, but would have preferred one floor because my husband has problems with stairs.

We have never taken the tour there, so I don't know how bad it is.


----------



## jasenj1 (Jun 7, 2010)

hsintang said:


> BTW, i was offered 5 Busch Garden tickets for the timeshare tour...  I am still thinking...  is the sale pressure high in KCP?



We took the tour there - we live about 30 min away. The saleslady we got was an older woman & an experience timeshare seller. She went through the standard spiel, showed us around the property, told us of their future plans. I did not find the tour portion high pressure at all.

However, after we had said "no", they took us to another place where they make the "last chance" offers. We again said "no". The person there was a bit snippy and turned off all pretense of friendliness when it was clear we would not buy. Meh.

5 BG tickets is worth ~$300. I'd say that's worth a couple hours. Especially if you're going with a large party and one couple can be the "sacrificial lambs" while the others go do something else. If you're water park people, Water Country is a good park. The larger group could go over there and the tour people could join up afterwards. Also, the "Presidents' Heads" thing is right by there if you're into that sort of thing. Or you could send the larger group over to the nearby Target for supplies; arrange the tour for as soon as you get there.

- Jasen.

P.S. We're about to buy our first timeshare, at KCP. We're picking up one of the cottages for $50+$500 for closing (including the outrageous xfer fee, so basically no closing costs.).


----------

